# TODAY On RO



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 27, 2008)

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]TODAY ON RO[/align]

[align=center]Phinnsmommy is taking a break so, JadeIcing and myself will be posting the TODAY threads! Thank you, Ali, for helping out! We hope life gets better for Silvie! Please keep her and her family in your thoughts and prayers! [/align]
[align=center]:grouphug
[/align]
[align=center]Maherwoman has 2 birthday bunnies today! Flower and Sweatpea should be getting extra nose-rubs and craisens! Happy Birthday Bunners!!! [/align]
[align=center]:airborne:[/align]
[align=center]Several members are being blessed with new little bundles of joy. Check out the maternity thread!! And the adorable babies who have already made their entrance! [/align]
[align=center]:stork:
[/align]
[align=center]From CT to IL!!! Can you help get Bonkers to his forever home??? I think a couple of more people might do the trick! [/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]Sadly, GoinbacktoCali had to make the choice to let Tut go to the bridge. His life had been terrible from what she could gather and we hope heâs now a happy bunny. RIP little one.[/align]
[align=center]
:rainbow:[/align]
[align=center]The other three who went to the vet are doing well. Fat Baby will have surgery on Monday.[/align]
[align=center]:bunnynurse:
[/align]
[align=center]Congrats to AngelnSnuffy! She knew that yesterdayâs feature bunny was SNUGGY!!! [/align]
[align=center]:blueribbon:
[/align]
[align=center]Any idea who these adorable babies are?[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 27, 2008)

Those little babies are Atorres', babies, RS & Zin!! (Attores61472!!!)!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 27, 2008)

Bonkers :inlove: He has such a sweet face, his face looks similar to Rory's! I was going to guess the bunnies are a couple of Zin's cecal dysbiosis babies, are Atorres' 2 babies from that litter? And I hope things are going better for Silvie really soon. You and her do such a good job with Today on RO.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 27, 2008)

YES That's RS and ZIN! 

Good job! I love their little dark noses - even if RS (stewie) is a little evil thing! (actually I think he's pretty darned sweet but he looked like Stewie plotting when Goinbacktocali was around LOL! )


----------



## Atorres61472 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> YES That's RS and ZIN!
> 
> Good job! I love their little dark noses - even if RS (stewie) is a little evil thing! (actually I think he's pretty darned sweet but he looked like Stewie plotting when Goinbacktocali was around LOL! )


Make no mistake Stewie is still plotting lol He is always trying to get the spinach from Zins mouth lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 28, 2008)

HAHA! I knew he was a little booger! He has _that_ look! How lucky are you? I love those little guys with such attitude!


----------



## Atorres61472 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> HAHA! I knew he was a little booger! He has _that_ look! How lucky are you? I love those little guys with such attitude!


I am just about the luckiest gal in the world right now I have a wonderful hubby 2 great kids and Bunnies what more could i ask for??????? Diamonds??????lol


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 28, 2008)

today is also Tony's GOTCHA DAY!!
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28184&forum_id=6&jump_to=453676#p453676


----------



## Atorres61472 (Mar 28, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day Tony

We got ours one week ago today and will never be the same :inlove::big kiss:arty:


----------



## Atorres61472 (Mar 28, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day Tony

We got ours one week ago today and will never be the same :inlove::big kiss:arty:


----------



## Atorres61472 (Mar 28, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Bonkers :inlove: He has such a sweet face, his face looks similar to Rory's! I was going to guess the bunnies are a couple of Zin's cecal dysbiosis babies, are Atorres' 2 babies from that litter? And I hope things are going better for Silvie really soon. You and her do such a good job with Today on RO.


Yea Zin and RS are from the cecal dysbiosis babies but you cant tell them that because they think they are big bunnies lol


----------

